# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Biltong Machine

## pmbguy

I love Biltong more than my wife.......does

This is my biltong machine I made some years back which stands in my office. When I receive clients I often give them a piece, it makes them happy.





I bought an old Akai hi fi/record player at a second hand store and removed the units. I cut out two vents at the back, covering the wholes with car speaker covers. I installed 2 microwave vans and two light connectors at the bottom. I also installed a small light just below the vans. I made a rack at the top that slides in and out so you can hang the biltong. The whole inside is painted black, double coat. I have a whole array of switches at the back of the machine which switch on and off each individual electrical component. I even have a sensor on the door that switches off the vans when you open it. The small light just below the vans can be set to come on when the door opens or I can set it to stay on. 

I mostly use the light fittings at the bottom when I make biltong in the summer to control humidity, and/or speed up the drying process. 

With my machine I make big pieces, thin chilly bites, dry wors and even dried fruit. The machine dries the biltong quickly, but you can set it on one van with the lights off if you prefer to dry it over a longer period. I am getting hungry writing this. 

I use C grade, the fat is yellow and flavourful, as opposed to A grade which has white fat with little flavour. I also prefer natural fed beef (grass fed). They mission around eating natural grasses which produces superior meat. Grain fed beef is bland compared to grass fed beef. You can use Topside, Silverside or Rump. I prefer Topside and Rump because it has more fat. 

I do make my own spice on the odd occasion, however I usually purchase my spice from EG Meat Supply in Kokstad. They mix it in the shop and it is truly the best. I do add a bit of brown sugar though. Other good spice mixes to get is Crown and Freddy Hurst. I also add a bit of brown sugar to these mixes. 

I cut the meat into 2½ cm thick pieces. You must cut them thick because they shrink dramatically from the moisture loss. Remove visible sinew. You can cut thin if thats how you like it. I sprinkle the spice on then I place the pieces in a big dish. I pour brown vinegar into the dish and mix it all up, turning the pieces as often as possible. Then I leave the dish over night (6hours minimum) If its a sunny day I will often hang them in the sun for a few hours before I put them in the machine. In my machine the pieces are ready between 3-6 days, depending how I set up the fans and lights. Thin pieces for chilli bites only take 2 days. 

I should be making another batch soon and I will post the photos to make you hungry. Dammit, now Im hungry.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Nice machine.
Correct on C grade, it is the better grade for biltong.
What temperature control have you got?


Why not try a smoker next, Ill drop you some droe wors and cabonnossi recipes in exchange for a monthly delivery.

----------

tec0 (13-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

I dont have temp control, dont think I need it, but what do you have in mind regarding temp control?  

My mate smokes trout...good stuff. Perhaps I should try a smoker next. 

Deal, drop me some dry wors and cabonnossie recipes and I will give you some biltong.

----------


## IanF

Wow I love making biltong and go to meat world near me they cut the Silverside perfectly so you just spice up and soak in Vinegar and worcester sauce overnight.
I got the mellerware machine as a gift a year ago. I will ask about c grade next time.

----------


## pmbguy

I have just got back from 2 big butcheries in town and they don’t sell C grade at all.... What the F? I always struggle to get C grade in PMB. The blockmen told me I will have to go to the dark sections to get it, I don’t mind doing that but those butcheries are dodge. In Kokstad, Matat or almost any small town your butcher will always keep C grade. I usually get my cousin to drop meat off for me whenever he travels here. 

Does anybody know where I can get C grade in or near PMB?

----------


## tec0

I have been making biltong for a good long time now. My original dryer was stolen but I got one "ready made" from Builder's Warehouse for about R300... Two things you must know “it is a bitch to assemble” and take extra care to use a low watt light-bulb otherwise it will melt... Also note it is flimsy but it works.     

C grade is the only way to make proper biltong and for those of you that don't know PLEASE don't put your biltong in the freezer it is not good....

----------


## pmbguy

I agree, one should never freeze biltong. 

Biltong must also breathe, vacuum sealed biltong tastes shitty.

----------


## tec0

> I agree, one should never freeze biltong. 
> 
> Biltong must also breathe, vacuum sealed biltong tastes shitty.


So true, if you transport biltong use a brown paper bag "only" nothing else will do...

----------


## ians

All this talk of biltong got me thinking, so I am busy making a biltong machine. 

I have spoken to a few of the "experts" well people who already make their own biltong. One person indicated that he only uses a fan to extract moisture but no lamp, others have indicated that they don't use a fan but rather use the light to generate heat which in turn pulls in air and releases it out a vent at the top. 

So do I need a light and fan or both?

What I have done with my experimental unit...I have 3 x lampholders each with a 15 watt lamp (which can be upgraded to 40 - 60 - or 100 watt) and 4 switches one for each lampholder and 1 for the fan, so I have choices.

what is the secret to the best biltong a little heat and a lot of airflow or a little heat and little airflow or just airflow?

Another question...do you think it would make a difference if the dryer is made of wood or glass or metal. With some things it just taste better with a specific property like the difference between a gas braai and a good old wood braai.

I have absolutely no idea about biltong dryers so any advice is good.

----------


## IanF

I made some biltong in December. My bulb had blown after 3 days it was still wet just the fan bought another 15 watt bulb and that did the trick. But it was very wet then. I must try no bulb in winter when we are dry.
My box is perspex and plastic so no idea about the wood.

----------


## ians

I found a lot of info on how to make plastic box dryers

----------


## pmbguy

> All this talk of biltong got me thinking, so I am busy making a biltong machine. 
> 
> I have spoken to a few of the "experts" well people who already make their own biltong. One person indicated that he only uses a fan to extract moisture but no lamp, others have indicated that they don't use a fan but rather use the light to generate heat which in turn pulls in air and releases it out a vent at the top. 
> 
> So do I need a light and fan or both?
> 
> What I have done with my experimental unit...I have 3 x lampholders each with a 15 watt lamp (which can be upgraded to 40 - 60 - or 100 watt) and 4 switches one for each lampholder and 1 for the fan, so I have choices.
> 
> what is the secret to the best biltong a little heat and a lot of airflow or a little heat and little airflow or just airflow?
> ...


Sometimes I use my lights. I prefer just the fan and won’t put any lights on. Lights/heat seems to kill the favour of the outer layer a bit and it can dry out smaller pieces quickly if you neglect it too long (having both light+fan). 

Fan only dried biltong produces a better product, in my opinion. So I prefer little or no heat with strong airflow for normal cut.

If I want to make some chilli bites real quick I put both fans on and both lights 60w ..within a 30 hours Its done. (48h the way I prefer chilly bites, no light).

I think pretty much any material should work, no real preference there other than perhaps aesthetic. The box should preferably be as large as possible. The size of the box, fan and the strength and proximity of the light will influence what should be on or not depending on what you making (season). It’s a good idea to have as many settings/options as possible. 

Mine is from wood so I gave it a double coat inside. Make sure it’s not noisy, if you use microwave fans like me then have a whole bunch and test them first. The floor and machine must be easily cleaned. I also put in a tin foil “dish” for the first few hours.

Keep closed and/or locked to protect the contents from the family pet and your children

----------


## pmbguy

Ian - what type/size fan you using?

----------


## IanF

> Ian - what type/size fan you using?


It is a computer box fan that came with the Mellerware box and there is no transformer so it runs straight from a plug.

----------


## ians

The dryer made of pine is 600 high x 400 x 400..with a 120 mm 230 volt panel fan sucking the air. 

I hear a good constant temp of 23 degrees is good, will fit a temp probe and record the temp (joys of having all the toys) to see what happens.

Something I learnt from a job I did in Hillcrest. I had a problem where the customers got a lung infection which almost killed him from the mould under the wooden floors. All the floors where removed sanded, sealed and replaced. I was asked to fit an extractor fan under the house to prevent the wood from getting mouldy again. When I approached the fan guy to buy the extractor I explained to him what I needed it for and he told me I was wasting my time. He indicated that if you extract the air from such a big area with holes all over it wouldn't achieve the same results as I would by turning the fan around and blowing the air into the cavities under the house and rather expelling the air through all the vents/holes.

I don't think we have the same issue here with such a small enclosure, but I thought it might be an option to blow into the enclosure rather than extract, your thoughts?

----------


## pmbguy

@IanF - My friend has one very similar to you and he makes good biltong. Your machine works by ventilating warm air around the biltong, the heat being important. In my machine I have microwave fans that blow hard, the pieces sway and turn. I can probably get away with just the fans, but I usually put a light on in the summer. If I happened to have had smaller fans I would probably use my lights/heat all the time. The nice thing about your machine is that it works out the box and the wife won’t mind having it in the house.  

@IanS – What size box do you have in mind and what type fan have you got? Wood is good, easy to construct and modify to fit components. You can even make a piece of nice functional furniture, if so inclined. My first one was just plywood no paint just function. It worked just as well as the one I have now.

----------


## IMHO

My son brought me biltong from Wolmaranstad some time ago. Boy, was it good! Apparently the lady is doing it for years already and people in the know does not pass Wollies without buying some biltong. My butcher tells me she is using massive blowers and sells tons per month. I do not know the secret, but if I must guess, I would say she is using beef fillets, as is. The biltong is then cut into very thin slices, they are round and the size of R5 or bigger coins, not with an electric  slicer or grader. The outside is dry and the middle pink. I just looove it! Wish I could mail order...

----------


## pmbguy

I think if you extract you definitely need the heat. When you use stronger fans to blow the biltong heat is not really needed as much.

----------


## pmbguy

I would not blow on the bitong with a small fan. A small fan will only work for extraction in conjunction with heat.

----------


## AndyD

If the cabinet is heated it would be better to have a fan configured so it mostly circulating the internal air whilst causing a slight through-draught that's constantly pulling a little fresh air inside as well.

Do these cabinets have a filter to clean the air before it comes into the cabinet? Does the meat ever go vrot whilst it's drying?

----------


## pmbguy

> If the cabinet is heated it would be better to have a fan configured so it mostly circulating the internal air whilst causing a slight through-draught that's constantly pulling a little fresh air inside as well.
> 
> Do these cabinets have a filter to clean the air before it comes into the cabinet? Does the meat ever go vrot whilst it's drying?


I agree with your thoughts about the circulation in a heated cabinet. I think that’s how most of these machines work that you purchase. I have not seen a filter before, but some machines may have them. 

Biltong can go vrot in a machine, although this is rare. It mostly happens in the summer when there is high humidity (especially at the coast), combined with not having heat and a weak fan. I think that using way too little spice (salt) may also contribute to ending up with vrot biltong. 

If your machine has strong vans with a bit of heat you will be fine. If you have a machine with small fans, but you keep the heat on you will be fine.

----------


## IanF

You have me thinking.  :Clap: 
I will make some holes with the laser maybe even cut out Ian's Biltong maker, the dash fonts work well for cutting letters on the laser. 
I will try and remember to bring the sides in next week.

----------


## tec0

The basic principle of any dryer is that hot air goes up and cold air moves in from the bottom. So you want a fan at the top of the box to help the hot air to move on out. You only need a couple of holes “Small covered with some type of filter that doesn’t restrict airflow” on the bottom. Thus you get a natural slow moving air flow. If you locate the heat source near the bottom you will get a more even heat flow but it doesn't really matter as long as you have a warm air flow "slow it doesn't need to be supper fast" 

Remember it is the combination of heat your preservatives and air-flow that makes it work. You can take “Sprinkle” a tiny amount of vinegar to prevent any unwanted growths and will prevent the meat from spoiling. get it into the small crevices especially. 

When your fat starts to turn yellow and tiny oil droplets will drop down on the floor-panel that is a sure sign that your heat and airflow is working just fine. One last tip KEEP IT CLEAN.  

Keep your dryer out of the sun..... You will do just fine.

----------


## AndyD

Maybe a small UV-C sterilising lamp sitting in the incoming air-flow would be a nice addition to help stop bacteria and vrotting.

----------


## tec0

> Maybe a small UV-C sterilising lamp sitting in the incoming air-flow would be a nice addition to help stop bacteria and vrotting.


Just remember the heat must be very very mild "if any" airflow is important and with a mild heat source just help the air to move along. It must not be HOT then you will have a disaster... 

I never ever tried a UV-C sterilising lamp so if you do try it please give us feedback on it. I "think it will only help things along" but it will be a first in my book.

----------


## ians

My biltong dryer, just have to fit the glass panel to the front door.

----------

tec0 (19-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Nice Ian!, looks tidy. When will you be making your first batch?

----------

ians (19-Jan-14)

----------


## ians

I was going to get a mix from Dirks in Davenport and some meat, put a piece of tin foil in place of the glass but unfortunately I only finished doing my paperwork and filing late this morning. I worked the whole day yesterday into the night and this morning filing 2013 documents. Tomorrow I have to start real work otherwise I am going to go bankrupt. 

I will collect the glass, meat and mix tomorrow and hopefully load the dryer in the evening.

----------


## ians

Some of the features, a slide out drawer which you wrap tin foil for drips which you can replace



4 leaver switch to control the 3 lights and the fan...so if you don't want lights or the fan you can switch off.




A removable back panel to get to the wiring...pity only when I finished gluing the wires I realised I had to fit earth wires because I used brass lamp holders, so it looks untidy. Next time I will use plastic or porcelain lamp holders. 



I only drilled the holes for the vents after I took the pictures they are at the bottom left below the tin foil and there is a gap between door and the shelf for the tin foil

----------


## tec0

it looks well made "unlike my piece of plastic" What was the total cost?

----------


## ians

scraps of wood free...
fan + bug filter + grill R 105...
hinges about R6
glass for door R30
lampholders and wire old stock 
4 lever light switch R18
plug top and cabtyre old stock
15 watt lamps from my old test panel

couple of screws and odds...total cost around R200

----------


## pmbguy

> Attachment 4288


Looks like you ready for 20 orders a day there Ians

----------


## IanF

Here is a pic of the branded biltong maker

----------


## ians

Finally got a chance to get some meat to test the dryer, but it still didn't happen. Instead I have been invited to a butchery for a full demo of the process from cut to dry. This is going to be interesting.

----------


## tec0

> Finally got a chance to get some meat to test the dryer, but it still didn't happen. Instead I have been invited to a butchery for a full demo of the process from cut to dry. This is going to be interesting.


Take notes and share please... everyone can do with some help  :Smile:

----------


## IanF

Here are better photos 


I have meat marinading and will post a pic of the meat hanging tomorrow

----------

tec0 (26-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Nice one IanF!



This thread makes me hungry

----------


## IanF

Biltong hung lets see how this works out

----------

tec0 (28-Jan-14)

----------


## IanF

Biltong done my best batch ever 2 days from hanging until done.

----------

tec0 (28-Jan-14)

----------


## ians

Can we come taste?

----------


## IanF

Of course you can come for some.

----------


## pmbguy

Looks tasty!

----------


## AndyD

Seeing as it's you Ian, if you mail me a couple of decent sized pieces I'll post an independant review for you  :Wink: 

I'm interested what else you might be able to make in a biltong machine, there must be other cured meat products you can make.

----------


## pmbguy

IanF for presidand!

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Most cured meats will need a smoker. Similar concept. Helps if there is heating element on floor over which the wood chips are placed.
Soak meat in brine, some injected with brine, some not, dry off, then hang in smoker.
Bacon, cabonnossi, salami, cheese grillers.

Drove wors suddenly springs to mind, but you need a minced and sausage filler.

----------


## pmbguy

Ideally no heat at all. Hanging natural still produces the best bilto...

----------


## IanF

Sorry the post office is on strike, this has upset our customers as we only have courier and store pick up enabled on our web site currently  :Mad: 

As for drying other stuff the newer model of the biltong maker has shelves.

There also seems to be more holes for better ventilation.

----------

tec0 (30-Jan-14)

----------


## Rafael

I have been interested in this thread for a while now, and have decided I am going to get a Biltong Machine.

I see the machine above is R299 at Kalahari, I will be ordering one to try out.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Okay that's it, biltong competition. Me and AndyD will be the judges and will give in dept reviews  :Wink:  and announce the winner. They should have a championship biltong competition like checkers has with the boerewors.

----------


## ians

For R299, that's a giveaway.

My biltong dryer cost more than that for the parts. I suppose my is like a rolls Royce at 600 x 400 x 400 big enough to fit half a cow, with enough lighting to light a small dwelling and a fan big enough to suck the tin foil off the bottom  :Bananadance:  Just need some time to go see the butcher so he can show me how to do it right.

----------


## pmbguy

> Just need some time to go see the butcher so he can show me how to do it right.


Hibo Mlungu! Umqwayiba ngiyakwazi ukuwenza 

Go to the butcher ask him to cut you some biltong-thick cuts of C grade silverside (He will know how thick). Get any biltong spice in the same shop (Crown, Freddy Hurst). Spice the pieces on both sides handsomely. Add Brown vinegar in the bowl with the biltong, enough to create a generous marinade consistency – Mix up. Marinade for 6-12 hours (12+ better) whilst turning/mixing often. Remove from bowl. (If there is visibly too much spice splash off with water). Hang in machine...wait. After 12 hours you can start testing by cutting small slices off, by doing this you will know the exact time it needs to make it how you like it – in your machine. 

Barra bing barra bang!

----------


## ians

I wish it was that simple, I feel it is my turn for the F&*^% up fairy. The battery which keeps the light at the end of the tunnel bright needs to be replaced. It is not holding a charge. No matter how hard I work I just keep sliding, today someone put sunlight soap on the slide so now it is gaining momentum. 

I am sure  a lot of you have been in this place, where you put your head down and push forward no matter what...you climb and you climb then you get to a point where you have to look up and all you can see is this huge canyon and you realise you are standing at the edge of a cliff. I have to figue out a way to get to the other side and soon. :Hmmm:

----------


## IanF

my biltong is finished  :Frown:

----------


## pmbguy

> I wish it was that simple, I feel it is my turn for the F&*^% up fairy. The battery which keeps the light at the end of the tunnel bright needs to be replaced. It is not holding a charge. No matter how hard I work I just keep sliding, today someone put sunlight soap on the slide so now it is gaining momentum. 
> 
> I am sure  a lot of you have been in this place, where you put your head down and push forward no matter what...you climb and you climb then you get to a point where you have to look up and all you can see is this huge canyon and you realise you are standing at the edge of a cliff. I have to figue out a way to get to the other side and soon.


One can make bitong anywhere, a cliff provides fresh air

----------

ians (08-Feb-14)

----------


## ians

That's the beuty about being part of a community, there is always a bright side. Thanks pmb guy you right, when your head is down it is difficult to breathe and you cant smell the roses, but when you look up and open your eyes,you can see the beuty of the canyon maybe that's all you need is to enjoy the moment and prepare for the next push.

Ian thanks for sharing.

----------


## Slow Blow

I made my cabinet from an old melamine counter top, 1100 x 400 x 400 mm, 60 watt lamp in the bottom with air intake holes with filters around the lamp area, above that a perforated shelf with filters, then a slightly smaller drip tray shelf, hangers at the top made from old 6mm threaded rod with paperclip hooks for the meat, the top lid has a computer fan to draw all the air up and out.

All filters made from scotchbrite pan scrubbers and shade-net to keep out flies.
The whole unit is a drop in type structure so everything can be taken out from the top for cleaning.

All my spices I buy from Freddy Hirsch, most meat is C grade silverside but I also make Tuna Biltong when we catch enough, you make it the same way as normal meat biltong but you must use Yellow Fin Tuna as it is less oily than Long Fin and cures better

----------


## pmbguy

Warthog cabonnossie ... delicious! only took 1 day in my machine with both fans on and one 60w globe



I also ate it all in one day :Embarrassment:

----------

IanF (01-Jul-14)

----------


## Dave A

> I also ate it all in one day


I hope you had some help  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pmbguy

> I hope you had some help


F*** No! ... this is not a charity biltong machine! 

Just kidding, I would have shared but my wife is "allergic" to venison (This has worked tremendously well in my favor over the years) and I only had Muslim and Jewish clients over in the 5 or so hours it took me to eat everything, at least the one guy looked like he could have been Jewish

----------


## Dave A

Given the volume that seems to be involved , I can't help but wonder - do you end up purged, plugged, or just particularly windy at the end of that sort of binge?

----------


## pmbguy

Just a bit windy and thirsty - not my first rodeo

----------


## AndyD

I'm impressed if you ate that little lot in a day. Did you make the sausage yourself? I make my own from time to time but I struggle to find good quality skins.

----------


## pmbguy

My cousin shot the warthog and made the cabonnossie himself, all I did was dry it and eat it. I don't have much experience in making drywors, biltong is my main study. I know that he only uses sheep small intestine, synthetic casings are no good apparently

----------

